

John Carmack's dev notes on Doom Classic for iPhone - mbrubeck
http://www.idsoftware.com/doom-classic/doomdevelopment.htm

======
yesimahuman
John is awesome. After hearing Doom Classic was out on the iPhone I
immediately bought it and tried throwing myself into hell to see what would
happen. Immediate reaction: Doom is really hard to play on a touch screen.

I really hope they make Doom 2 for either Xbox Arcade or the iPhone.

~~~
mcantelon
Everything is hard to play on a touch screen. Touch screens are horrible for
gaming.

~~~
staunch
I also bought Doom Classic and found I got much better at it after just 20
minutes of playing. Still no comparison to mouse/keyboard for FPS games, but
neither are console controllers...

------
carbocation
"I doubt one customer in ten will actually play a network game of Doom
Classic, but it was interesting working on it."

That may be true. On the other hand, I, for one, am going to become a customer
_because_ of the network game option.

